# Slingshots to shoot bowfishing arrows



## Drumshooter

I have no experience with slingshots but have alot of interest in purchasing one to shoot heavy fiberglass arrows for bowfishing. Im looking for alot of power. I shoot archery equipment instinctively and a slingshot would be right up my alley. I thought it would be great and compact to have in the boat for backup shots when i am alone. No idea where to start. Are any sold in retail stores just as powerful!


----------



## harpersgrace

Ok if you're looking for a commercially available on you might want to look at Chief AJ's HFX model, can be found with a quick google search, he's about my least favorite person involved with slingshots but I've heard good things about "his" product. I think there might even be a review or two on here. 
If you want one from one of the vendors here, which would be my choice, you might want to contact Perry from A+ or one of the others.


----------



## Drumshooter

Looked at chief AJ's HFX. Looks like what im looking for. Do companies sell different strength power bands? How are they rated. Are they rated in #? 
Any other companies out there to look at?


----------



## NightKnight

There is a company that makes slingshots specifically for Bowfishing. Look here:
http://falconslingbows.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3558895


----------



## Drumshooter

Yea i know about them. Just think they are overpriced and i believe that they may not be anymore powerfull than others out there??


----------



## NightKnight

No, they are not more powerful, and they are certainly more expensive. But, the fact that they have a built-in retriever is convenient.


----------



## Drumshooter

Figured i would be capable of coming up with a bracket to mount one myself. But it would help to find a decent one that would have something to fasten a bracket to?.?.


----------



## norca

take a look at the new Trident

slingshot from Milbro think this will tick some boxes


----------



## MikeyC

I just got the Chief Aj HFX and it is very well made. I would highly recommend it. I will be mounting my retriever reel to it for bowfishing next summer.


----------



## Cervantes

Pathfinder Deluxe pocket hunter

http://www.thepathfinderstore.com/deluxe-pathfinder-pocket-hunter-kit/


----------



## mahayes

I would like to purchase a simple bow fishing slingshot setup that uses fishing darts instead of arrows. I have had expensive slingshots but I am 70 and I don't have a lot of upper body strength, I just want a simple fairly inexpensive setup. There are so many choices out there it is overwhelming, I would appreciate any info on which brand to buy. A lot of slingshots don't give poundage so I don't know whether I have the strength to use them or not.


----------



## SJAaz

Check Bill Hays of PP in the venders' section. He has the contraption that will work. Also has a video that will give you some ideas. Good luck.


----------

